
Winamp's 10th Anniversary - tojileon
http://blog.wired.com/music/2007/09/winamps-10th-an.html
======
oditogre
Cool.

>The team has been working on today's Winamp 5.5 release for about a year,
with iTunes firmly in its crosshairs.

As long as they don't mess with the Winamp 2.0 look-n-feel, I'm happy. I've
been using that, with the same skin, for a really, _really_ long time.

